# MA - front license plate for inspection



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Great site - quick question.

In MA I need to have both front & back plates. I have conventional style Fisher so the headgear remains on the truck. I was thinking that if I don't find a "local inspector" type shop they could easily fail me since the front plate isn't visible.

Anyone have any advice? Zip tie for the inspection? Screw it and hope for the best? I don't see myself making a mount unless the whole zip tie idea won't fly.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

as long as it is semi perminant they should accept it, all it basically needs to be is there!
but yes go to a local shop, hopefullt a place where you get gas all the time and know you or your vehicle, but like I said they might bust your chops for a little but they would have to pass it if it is there


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

just bring the plate with you and explain to them that it cant be mounted when the plow is on.. you should be ok or just zip tie it off to the headgear that will pass no problem since the front plate doesnt have to be lit


----------



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses.

Just to be clear, the plate is on the truck, just can't really see it with the headgear in the way.

Well I have to patch a hole in the muffler before inspection and I'll just bring some wire ties with me in case I run into a martinet.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

c_nice_37;974219 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses.
> 
> Just to be clear, the plate is on the truck, just can't really see it with the headgear in the way.
> 
> Well I have to patch a hole in the muffler before inspection and I'll just bring some wire ties with me in case I run into a martinet.


It will fail with zip ties. Our dump did, guy showed me the rules state PERMANENTLY mounted.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Front bumper, UNDER the mount. I brought mine with me the first time, and he said it goes there and no where else. I said it's not visible. He said, no, but that's where it goes and it's permanently mounted there. I haven't seen my front plate in a year now.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

My 98 Cobra doesnt have a front mount so I used Dual Lock Velcro. Got my sticker and took it back off.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ive been up here 2 seasons in a row and i dont have a front plate or an inspection sticker and my rear plate isnt visible at all (im from Florida and i run a sander) I'm actually very surprised noone has said anything because i dont even make an attempt to show the rear plate Ive even had state boys right behind me at intersections and on the highway and nothing i love it lol


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

pretty sure as long as its mounted where its supposed to be its all good

weather they can see it or not


----------



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

bgingras;980380 said:


> Front bumper, UNDER the mount. I brought mine with me the first time, and he said it goes there and no where else. I said it's not visible. He said, no, but that's where it goes and it's permanently mounted there. I haven't seen my front plate in a year now.


Well that is sure encouraging. Now I just to patch my muffler and I think she'll pass ('86 F250, no emissions crap at all.)


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

ditto.... just has to be in the place the manufacturer intended it to be with "permanent" hardware.............



as for the no emissions, yes, 95 and older vehicles in MA now do not require emission standards... they do however need to have a visible CAT and the exhaust can't be loud or falling off..........

Whats the freaking ******* here, is try and make sense of the new trailer inspection laws..... I got stopped last week because i didn't have my trailer inspected..... I thought i could tow it with my personal truck because it has regular passenger plates, i was wrong i guess. because it has dual axels i need to have it inspected. My other trailer with also dual axles is towed by my truck with commercial plates and that was inspected by the commercial vehicles inspector... No combination of the two makes any sense to me..... I just plan on carrying lube with me while i drive around MASS


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

stillen;982224 said:


> ditto.... just has to be in the place the manufacturer intended it to be with "permanent" hardware.............
> 
> as for the no emissions, yes, 95 and older vehicles in MA now do not require emission standards... they do however need to have a visible CAT and the exhaust can't be loud or falling off..........
> 
> Whats the freaking ******* here, is try and make sense of the new trailer inspection laws..... I got stopped last week because i didn't have my trailer inspected..... I thought i could tow it with my personal truck because it has regular passenger plates, i was wrong i guess. because it has dual axels i need to have it inspected. My other trailer with also dual axles is towed by my truck with commercial plates and that was inspected by the commercial vehicles inspector... No combination of the two makes any sense to me..... I just plan on carrying lube with me while i drive around MASS


I just heard about these new inpection regs with trailers its complete bull it looks like time to organize another tea party


----------



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

stillen;982224 said:


> they do however need to have a visible CAT and the exhaust can't be loud or falling off..........


Cats are mandatory? I don't think this girl had them even back when. I'll have to crawl back underneath but I can't remember seeing them. Argh, more $$$


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i had an 86 f250 i got rid of last year. from the factory it had a smog pump (i think it actually had 2) and a catalytic convertor. it had to pass ct emissions. when i went last year i passed on the third time - i just keep adjusting the carb and timing in betweeen tests and finally got it to where it passed. it ran like crap, but got me through. i then immediately adjusted everything back to where it was and drove off.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

fisher guy;982257 said:


> I just heard about these new inpection regs with trailers its complete bull it looks like time to organize another tea party


Its not new... its been around a while there just pushing enforcing it.


----------

